# Would like to have Surefire U2 Modded for me



## Lumen83 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello, 

Can anyone point me to someone who can modify a stock U2 for me? This is what I would like to accomplish:

Brighter LED
Retain functionality of 6 different brightness modes
Longer run time
Similar beam pattern. I don't want the beam to become all about throw after the mod. I like the amount of spill in the current beam pattern

Thanks!


----------



## Lumen83 (Sep 29, 2017)

Maybe this should be moved to the "CPF Custom Flashlight Builders and Modders" Forum? I just found that one.


----------



## AndyF (Sep 29, 2017)

CPF member Nitroz is a good choice. He swapped the LED to XPL for mine.


----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 2, 2017)

I would like to have Nitroz do it. But, if I can't does anyone know how difficult it would be to accomplish myself? Is it just a matter of unsoldering and then soldering the new led in place?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 2, 2017)

Opening the head of the U2 is a challenge. Nitroz probably has the most experience.


----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 3, 2017)

Okay thanks. Hopefully I hear back from Nitroz!


----------

